# Bleeding leg help !



## Cristian22 (Aug 26, 2017)

I accidentally dropped my A chalcodes she is bleeding from her leg and isn't moving it I just put some super glue on it will she be okay ?

Reactions: Sad 2


----------



## cold blood (Aug 26, 2017)

superglue...good luck shedding that molt.

Its a leg, it cant bleed to death from a leg, they have a valve at the base of each leg and can close it when injured.

Tarantulas are like fish, for observation, not handling...and just like that fish, only bad things can happen ...nothing positive comes from it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Cristian22 (Aug 26, 2017)

Christ.... should I remove the glue then ?


----------



## arachnid.abdomen (Aug 26, 2017)

For future reference, it isnt recommended at all to handle tarantulas but if you do, keep them close to a soft surface so if they do somehow fall, it'll reduce any injury risk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cold blood (Aug 26, 2017)

Cristian22 said:


> Christ.... should I remove the glue then ?


impossible.....hopefully it will cast off the leg prior to molting.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Cristian22 (Aug 26, 2017)

Oh man I really hope so but thanks for the info I still got a lot to learn about the T world.but I will try and be more careful next time ....

Reactions: Dislike 5 | Sad 1 | Optimistic 2 | Lollipop 1


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 26, 2017)

Cristian22 said:


> Oh man I really hope so but thanks for the info I still got a lot to learn about the T world.but I will try and be more careful next time ....


.......next time? So you've learned nothing. Your tarantula got hurt because you were holding them and your reaction is "next time I hold them..." instead of "I don't want them to get hurt again so I won't hold them anymore."

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## Anoplogaster (Aug 26, 2017)

Either the T will remove the leg, and it will regenerate after a couple molts, or the leg will get stuck during the next molt. If it gets stuck, it'll likely come off also. Either that, or the T gets stuck and dies.

Either way, handling Ts will kill them sooner or later.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Aug 26, 2017)

Cristian22 said:


> next time ....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JDS123 (Aug 26, 2017)

So most of you do not handle your tarantulas? You guys just came up with the unwritten law that tarantulas must not be handled?

I've kept and handled 100s of tarantulas for over 25 years without incident. Other than an enclosure location fail.

Yes you must handle terrestrial species over soft surface, keeping them close to the surface.

Arboreal species are much safer to handle as far as the tarantulas safety.

You are always at risk of a bite. Also contact with the urticating hairs.

The point is, it's not a fish. We handle snakes, lizards, rats, mice and so on.

I am sickened by the way I see many ppl handle tarantulas and other such creatures. However, hundreds of thousands of us know what we are doing.

The OP hopefully yet sadly learned a hard lesson.

My cat knocked my oldest favorite T from a shelf about 20 years ago and it died. I was sickened but I learned from it. Not to keep the enclosure unsecured in a room with something that can knock the enclosure over.

Anyways. Come on guys. They are delicate, and handeling should be kept extremely chill, but it's not a fish out of water.

My favorite part of keeping Ts for 25 years has been just letting a simple A. versicolor walk from hand to hand.

Hopefully he learned his lesson, and others will as well from reading his post.

Ppl will argue this because that's just what everyone loves to do now days. Argue online.  We have all evolved along with the creatures of the earth. Some can't wait to just make up the rules for everyone.

We can see this a million ways from both sides, I've been on both sides, but the older I get, the more you see through a lot of ninny BS.

I know the most important thing here is that everyone of you absolutely mean well, and are correct that Ts are not a kitten. You all have the world of Ts and the hobby in your best interest. You do not want ppl like this killing them, or getting bit and making a scene, or stressing the Ts, but we gotta put on our big boy pants now and then.

All I'm saying, is it's not a fish.

Those of you buying one to handle all the time, to show off by handling or letting it walk around on your face, just please don't.

However once you have more experience with them over time, certain species can easily be handled " safely". If you absolutely must be stubborn and handle the terrestrial types and your not going to listen to the good ppl here, then you absolutely have to hold it over a soft surface very close to the T. They simply are not built to take drops. I've had arboreal species jump over 2 feet to another terrarium. Your problem then lies in the fact that arboreal Tarantulas can be flighty and some a bit more bitey. It's all about using your head. It's a live creature. Not a toy.

To the OP, I know your sad about what happened. I'm sorry it happened. It takes a split second for bad things to happen. I would be doing as much reading as possible and just enjoy keeping them while you gain more knowledge, especially in T first aid lol, before any more handling attempts. Sorry you had to learn the hard way.

Last thing, when I hold my versicolors I let them come out of the enclosure onto my hand as they please then I give them the opportunity to go back into the enclosures. Lots of times are a pain to get back into the enclosure they just want to stay on your hand. However, from the hundreds I've handled, I assume most are not enjoying so don't think your are doing the T any favors by holding it, cuz your not.

Reactions: Agree 6 | Disagree 4


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Aug 26, 2017)

When they injure a leg they will decide ont their own when it is time toncast the leg off.  I recieved a T that got jostled in the mail and got a hurt leg.  He walked around with it curled for about two weeks, then one day I took a look and the leg was sitting there on the ground next to him.  No Hemolymph leaked at all.  Its pretty fascinating to see.


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 26, 2017)

JDS123 said:


> I've kept and handled 100s of tarantulas for over 25 years without incident. Other than an enclosure location fail.


The problem isn't with 'once in a while I handle one of my tarantulas' because I'm guilty of that. I used to handle freely in the beginning, then I only held my Euathlus sp. "red" because once a week when I took the lid completely off to clean/fill the water bowl and remove any debris she would climb up and out onto my hand. So I'd let her walk across my fingers for a moment or two before I set her back in. Recently my G. pulchra female has started the same thing-- up the enclosure and onto my hand. So I let her walk across my hand for a moment or two before I set her back in. Every time I would lower my hands so they were resting on the blanket of my bed, not even hovering so there was no chance for a fall at all unless they raced to the edge of the mattress.

The problem is with people who treat tarantulas like hamsters, taking them out multiple times a day for a very long time. Don't say that never happens because if you go read the Grammastola rosea bite reports you'll see one about how a guy would sit on his couch and watch tv while holding his tarantula. He wasn't even looking at her while he had her out if he was watching the television. 

Is there a time and a place where you *can* handle tarantulas correctly? Sure. I stress can because as you mentioned, they never seem to enjoy it. Unless you ask the people who think their Avicularia tarantulas love "bum rubs".

Reactions: Agree 7 | Award 1


----------



## cold blood (Aug 26, 2017)

JDS123 said:


> So most of you do not handle your tarantulas?


Nope...its not something most serious collectors _ever_ do past the first month or so of ownership.



JDS123 said:


> You guys just came up with the unwritten law that tarantulas must not be handled?


Not a law...its something we don't do because doing so is just not logical...I mean, we all know they are fragile, we all know they don't bond or derive satisfaction or have a single benefit to the t...only detrimental things can happen...you will never hear of a positive for a t because it was handled.

We recommend _not_ handling out of experience and knowledge...one can indeed do what they like with their ts...but heck we see people doing all kinds of stupid things with all kinds of animals...it doesn't make any of it right, smart or even logical.

But don't break your t handling it and expect people not to voice their concerns.


JDS123 said:


> The point is, it's not a fish. We handle snakes, lizards, rats, mice and so on


Yep, all these animals (and more) are _much_ more suited to handling....you handle snakes, sure, but typically intelligent people do not hold the venomous ones.



JDS123 said:


> and handling should be kept extremely chill, but it's not a fish out of water.





JDS123 said:


> All I'm saying, is it's not a fish


Its not a fish, no, but the comparisons _are_ direct, handling both can and will have detrimental effects and handling either will never result in a positive thing for either animal....heck, when comparing them to fish, a fish is not going to break if it falls, nor is it going to run away or even bite...so its actually more logical to handle fish than it is to handle a t.

If you want an animal to handle, there are literally hundreds of better choices than a tarantula.

I also think post #6 was treated a bit harshly...a goal toward improvement is all we can ask.

Reactions: Agree 10 | Award 2


----------



## SolFeliz (Aug 26, 2017)

There is nothing wrong with handling a t. I handle my cockroaches and they are some of the most healthy roaches I've ever seen. Best thing to do with ts is to let them come on to your hand and handle them over their enclosure, or let them wander on the floor, given there are no excited dogs and cats in the room and every one knows they are there. In the end, this was a bad accident that will happen again and there is nothing we can do about it. The t likely didn't mind, as losing or injuring a limb is something that happens anyway in the wild. And all the people who are saying they are too fragile to touch, what hole have you been living in. Yes, they are fragile. Ans those saying you don't handle fish, any experienced fish owner know that a) they are _not_ that fragile and b) you do have to handle them every now and again.

Reactions: Disagree 10 | Funny 1 | Sad 1


----------



## Anoplogaster (Aug 26, 2017)

SolFeliz said:


> There is nothing wrong with handling a t. I handle my cockroaches and they are some of the most healthy roaches I've ever seen. Best thing to do with ts is to let them come on to your hand and handle them over their enclosure, or let them wander on the floor, given there are no excited dogs and cats in the room and every one knows they are there. In the end, this was a bad accident that will happen again and there is nothing we can do about it. The t likely didn't mind, as losing or injuring a limb is something that happens anyway in the wild. And all the people who are saying they are too fragile to touch, what hole have you been living in. Yes, they are fragile. Ans those saying you don't handle fish, any experienced fish owner know that a) they are _not_ that fragile and b) you do have to handle them every now and again.


Sure, losing limbs happens in the wild. Humans lose limbs, too. So let's pretend animals don't mind losing limbs, since it just happens anyways

The fish analogy is meant to discourage handling for fun. You handle fish if they NEED something, the same way you pinch grab a T if you NEED to. Do you pull your fish out and handle it for fun? I'm both an angler AND an ichthyologist. Well aware that fish are some of the most resiliant vertebrates on the planet. 

But hey, whatever people choose to do with their animals is entirely their choice. But when people post a thread along the lines of "My T is bleeding, what should I do?" ..... Well, that can happen when you handle them. If you handle, you simply need to accept that injuries/death may occur. If you're not ok with that, maybe rethink handling?

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## cold blood (Aug 26, 2017)

SolFeliz said:


> a) they are _not_ that fragile


Yeah, that's EXACTLY what I said.


SolFeliz said:


> you do have to handle them every now and again.


As I said, its actually less detrimental to hold a fish.


----------



## Leila (Aug 26, 2017)

SolFeliz said:


> There is nothing wrong with handling a t. I handle my cockroaches and they are some of the most healthy roaches I've ever seen.



...not even the same animal...

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 4


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 26, 2017)

For Pete's sake. This horse again.. :/ 

Tarantulas simply get absolutely nothing positive out of handling. It has ZERO pros and PLENTY of cons. 

It is basic logic to not handle tarantulas.

Reactions: Agree 8 | Funny 2


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Aug 26, 2017)

If you truly care about your spiders you won't risk their lives for a temporary adrenaline rush. 

Handling them is like playing with fire, it's not always going to end in chaos but it could become uncontrollable in the blink of an eye. Try and weigh the pros and cons, what's there to gain in handling them? 

Nothing. But there's everything to lose. You can get tagged and the spider will get flung through reflex, that or it can plummet to it's death. The animal is at risk and so are you. 

It's a venomous Invertebrate, not a hamster. They can bite or take off at any moment. It's a very risky practice, especially with fast arboreals that can jump.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## JDS123 (Aug 26, 2017)

Good to see we all have our own opinions. Somebody mentioned "serious" keepers don't handle them. Get real, what makes you more serious..........good lord. All of the "serious" keepers I've know over the years got great enjoyment letting a versicolor walk from arm to arm. They can fall out of trees for crying out loud and survive. 

Many have different "personalities " and once you are "experienced" or "serious" you can tell. 

Like I said, snakes, rats, hamsters, mice, lizards especially like monitors and dragons can all bite you, get pissed, split out of site, damage a limb lose a tail.....

Everyone will argue about this till the end of days. Good thing this isn't a forum about keeping big cats or something Jesus. 

Like I said, do they enjoy being handle, I think some don't want it at all but others don't give a shit and find it a chance to explore. 

Those of you saying one strolling around or just sitting on your arm collecting drops of water off its legs or something is "not liking it" their is no way you can claim that. You just like me cannot mind read spiders for Gods sake. 

Seriously. Oh and I don't hold them for a "rush".  I hold them when they seem to be chill and interested and I enjoy the beauty of 2 of Gods creatures being together,the peaceful beauty of it.

Anyways, you all have valid points but some are ridiculous, that's just mine and many others opinions though.

Don't give me the "serious" keepers argument though. I'm 42 years old and have been way around the block and have known many "serious" keepers of all animals. 

I agree with majority of what you guys say, it's not a kitten, it's not sitting waiting to be held.

It's not a couch buddy for watching tv lmao Jesus that's too crazy.

If I open the lid to my avic and it comes out of hide, goes up my hand and chills or wanders around, get real, you have no idea, maybe the avic is actually enjoying wandering for a little while and sensing new things. 

Anyways like I said, we will always argue about this as long as we have ppl that act like things are all set in stone. 

Hopefully what comes of this in the end is idiots stop handling them, and others who gain experience can safely have those awesome experiences from time to time. 

The argument will never end though.

Especially on here, anyplace on line. Unless it's a couple of old farts like me that know we don't know it all. It can go on forever. 

Whatever.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JDS123 (Aug 26, 2017)

Oh and those that hold it and pet it like it loves you lmao, no hope for you lol. Then again, no never mind your just weird lol.


----------



## JDS123 (Aug 26, 2017)

I know I'm pry irritating some of you. I'm sorry if we disagree with some of it but we just do. I love you all for what you do and your passion.


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 26, 2017)

JDS123 said:


> Good to see we all have our own opinions. Somebody mentioned "serious" keepers don't handle them. Get real, what makes you more serious..........good lord. All of the "serious" keepers I've know over the years got great enjoyment letting a versicolor walk from arm to arm. They can fall out of trees for crying out loud and survive.
> 
> Many have different "personalities " and once you are "experienced" or "serious" you can tell.
> 
> ...


At least you raise interesting points instead of responding with insults.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JDS123 (Aug 26, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> At least you raise interesting points instead of responding with insults.



we are all humans with our own opinions. Sure a lot of things are somewhat set in stone, but some just are not. We get trapped in our beliefs sometimes for ever. Its human nature. If we dont learn over time to stop hating on ppl over online discussions the world will become a worse place. We are never going to agree on everything. We may actually love someone to death that we think we hate on here because of some arguing. Just need to be good to eachother. Not always easy.


----------



## Kendricks (Aug 26, 2017)

SolFeliz said:


> There is nothing wrong with handling a t. I handle my cockroaches and they are some of the most healthy roaches I've ever seen.


Mind. Blown.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 26, 2017)

JDS123 said:


> Somebody mentioned "serious" keepers don't handle them. Get real, what makes you more serious..........good lord. All of the "serious" keepers I've know over the years got great enjoyment letting a versicolor walk from arm to arm.


People like you never keep in consideration a _little _detail. We are talking about venomous, in general hated/disliked by the average person, animals.

When/if a ban or a restriction should happen (and I can guarantee you, can happen) do you realize that a community where 7 out of 10 people are selfie weirdos with scorpions in their mouth or T's crawling everywhere their whole body... has zero to less credibility in front of politicians and such?

"serious" keepers, here in Italy, managed to fix the Arachnid ban occurred in 2003 simply providing, to those in charge, valid scientific facts (e.g facts about the 'real' venom potency of certain Arachnids, not 'Bar' talking) and providing that we were/are able to offer a valid, responsible keeping.

In front of those facts (aside of course kinda dictatorship) everyone is forced to 'sit down' at the table and talk.

A thing the Italian Arachnid community (historically, speaking about spiders in general, one of the most appreciated of Europe, thanks to Giacomo Doria) couldn't even think to achieve with crappy (and useless) behavior like 'handling'.

For that, by a normal people point of view, someone that handle a venomous animal is... nothing more than a freaking idiot asking for trouble, and frankly, considering that we had seen reckless fools perform 'selfies' with cobra, rattlesnake and such, can't disagree too much with that.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 26, 2017)

JDS123 said:


> we are all humans with our own opinions. Sure a lot of things are somewhat set in stone, but some just are not. We get trapped in our beliefs sometimes for ever. Its human nature. If we dont learn over time to stop hating on ppl over online discussions the world will become a worse place. We are never going to agree on everything. We may actually love someone to death that we think we hate on here because of some arguing. Just need to be good to eachother. Not always easy.


Agreed.  It'd be great if some spiders didn't mind handling.


However, I will never agree with people who put spiders in their mouths, or have 2 or more crawling over their face for selfies. Those people are probably my least favorite on earth, internet or not.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JDS123 (Aug 26, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> People like you never keep in consideration a _little _detail. We are talking about venomous, in general hated/disliked by the average person, animals.
> 
> When/if a ban or a restriction should happen (and I can guarantee you, can happen) do you realize that a community where 7 out of 10 people are selfie weirdos with scorpions in their mouth or T's crawling everywhere their whole body... has zero to less credibility in front of politicians and such?
> 
> ...



dont tell me what little details i dont keep into consideration. That is incorrect. Again Ive been doing this for 25 years or so. I just dont have the time to get that into it here. I can name hundreds of other circumstances and situations in the exotic pet keeping realm. Dont tell me what I dont keep in consideration just because you havnt heard me say it. Thank you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JDS123 (Aug 26, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Agreed.  It'd be great if some spiders didn't mind handling.
> 
> 
> However, I will never agree with people who put spiders in their mouths, or have 2 or more crawling over their face for selfies. Those people are probably my least favorite on earth, internet or not.


I used to know the guy very well that put a bunch of scorpions in his mouth on the believe it or not, or Guinness book of records show on TV or whatever. He needed an ambulance ride after. Yeah Im not cool with any of that.


----------



## JDS123 (Aug 26, 2017)

Do you need a photo uploader here or can they just go direct from computer?


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 26, 2017)

JDS123 said:


> I used to know the guy very well that put a bunch of scorpions in his mouth on the believe it or not, or Guinness book of records show on TV or whatever. He needed an ambulance ride after. Yeah Im not cool with any of that.


Pfft. What a guy. 

You can just upload files from your computer.


----------



## Moakmeister (Aug 27, 2017)

SolFeliz said:


> There is nothing wrong with handling a t. I handle my cockroaches and they are some of the most healthy roaches I've ever seen.


Ohhhhhh


----------



## Moakmeister (Aug 27, 2017)

SolFeliz said:


> The t likely didn't mind, as losing or injuring a limb is something that happens anyway in the wild.


Well I'd rather my tarantulas NOT have to endure hardships and injuries that they'd have to deal with in the wild. And losing a leg IS a friggin bad injury that's stressful bro.


SolFeliz said:


> Ans those saying you don't handle fish, any experienced fish owner know that a) they are _not_ that fragile and b) you do have to handle them every now and again.


I have to hope you're kidding. You handle FISH? You great lummox.


----------



## sasker (Aug 27, 2017)

SolFeliz said:


> In the end, this was a bad accident that will happen again and there is nothing we can do about it.


A bad accident that will happen again and nothing we can do about it? What about _not_ handling?



SolFeliz said:


> The t likely didn't mind, as losing or injuring a limb is something that happens anyway in the wild.


True, studies suggest that monkeys in the wild actively search for tarantulas to walk around with and handle for their enjoyment. It is best to imitate nature as closely as possible at all times. 


@JDS123 : Could you be so kind to leave God and Jesus out of the debate? Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moakmeister (Aug 27, 2017)

sasker said:


> @JDS123 : Could you be so kind to leave God and Jesus out of the debate? Thanks!


He wasn't bring up Jesus or God, he was using "Jesus" to express exasperation, like "Jesus, this thread is dumb."


----------



## sasker (Aug 27, 2017)

Moakmeister said:


> He wasn't bring up Jesus or God, he was using "Jesus" to express exasperation, like "Jesus, this thread is dumb."


That does not make it more appropriate

Reactions: Clarification Please 1


----------



## Moakmeister (Aug 27, 2017)

sasker said:


> That does not make it more appropriate


But... but... *sigh* I don't get it. Is an atheist objecting to someone taking the Lord's name in vain?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sasker (Aug 27, 2017)

I don't want to start any religious debate. The treat about a bleeding leg spun enough out of control when the issue of handling was brought up 

To answer your question, in one of his posts (#20) JDS123 used, as you put it, the Lord's name in vain, but he also referred to tarantulas as God's creations . I think most people on this board are not religious, but I am sure some people may find it offensive. 

My message was more aimed at trying to take the heat out of the conversation. If you want to make your point, there is no need for cussing and swearing, nor to project one's religious views. Safe that for the watering hole. Keep the discussion nice and civilized. 

But perhaps I am overthinking things...


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Aug 27, 2017)

sasker said:


> I think most people on this board are not religious, but I am sure some people may find it offensive.


Wait, you mean not everyone here believes in the divine teachings of the one true deity, the Benign Mother, Her Resplendent Rear Leggedness, *The Goddess**? What kind of heresy is this?

Heathens... Heathens everywhere.

*0.1_ Pelinobius muticus _PBUH (Peace Be Upon Her)

Reactions: Funny 4 | Love 2


----------



## JDS123 (Aug 27, 2017)

sasker said:


> That does not make it more appropriate


i will not leave my beliefs out of my discussions. Offending someone for my belief is no different than them offending me for what I believe in. Fact is if you cant handle it, then move along. Weak PPL are never going to get through this life being offended so easily.

Imagine an end of the world situation and ppl are running around saying please dont mention your belief ever lmao. Grow up. you would be dead by zombies while you were busy being offended.

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Agree 2 | Disagree 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## JDS123 (Aug 27, 2017)

The Grym Reaper said:


> Wait, you mean not everyone here believes in the divine teachings of the one true deity, the Benign Mother, Her Resplendent Rear Leggedness, *The Goddess**? What kind of heresy is this?
> 
> Heathens... Heathens everywhere.
> 
> *0.1_ Pelinobius muticus _PBUH (Peace Be Upon Her)


ppl are way to sensitive bro. I got my beliefs and you got yours. Some ppl are so boooo hoooo lol.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Lollipop 1


----------



## JDS123 (Aug 27, 2017)

Moakmeister said:


> He wasn't bring up Jesus or God, he was using "Jesus" to express exasperation, like "Jesus, this thread is dumb."


it did get dumb lmao

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JDS123 (Aug 27, 2017)

The Grym Reaper said:


> Wait, you mean not everyone here believes in the divine teachings of the one true deity, the Benign Mother, Her Resplendent Rear Leggedness, *The Goddess**? What kind of heresy is this?
> 
> Heathens... Heathens everywhere.
> 
> *0.1_ Pelinobius muticus _PBUH (Peace Be Upon Her)


 resplendent lol


----------



## spotropaicsav (Aug 27, 2017)

OP... any updates on this T...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boina (Aug 27, 2017)

JDS123 said:


> i will not leave my beliefs out of my discussions. Offending someone for my belief is no different than them offending me for what I believe in. Fact is if you cant handle it, then move along. Weak PPL are never going to get through this life being offended so easily.
> 
> Imagine an end of the world situation and ppl are running around saying please dont mention your belief ever lmao. Grow up. you would be dead by zombies while you were busy being offended.


For someone claiming to advocate polite internet exchange you are throwing insults around quite freely.

If you need to invoke God than I will conclude that your argument doesn't hold up to a more scientific evaluation.

Edit: You do have _some_ valid points somewhere in your long texts but your patronizing style does nothing to make me want to take you seriously.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1 | Love 2


----------



## sasker (Aug 27, 2017)

JDS123 said:


> i will not leave my beliefs out of my discussions. Offending someone for my belief is no different than them offending me for what I believe in.


This tread moved from a serious question from a concerned tarantula owner who dropped his tarantula to you defending your right to turn every threat into a religious debate. Hmm...

@Cristian22 Next time, don't be too worried if your tarantula leeks some fluid from one of its legs. I had a _Brachypelma emilia_ bleeding from a leg wound once. Apparently it injured itself while climbing in its enclosure (not enough substrate, I did not know the proper height of the enclosure for a spider this size yet). The wound dried up and there were no problems the next molt either.

Reactions: Helpful 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Moakmeister (Aug 27, 2017)

sasker said:


> But perhaps I am overthinking things...


You are.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 27, 2017)

I have nothing more of value to add, save to say that I wish there was a 'bizarre' rating we could give out. For the posts you read 4 times and still don't understand where the poster was coming from or what point they were trying to get across.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mila (Aug 27, 2017)

handeling a tarantula voluntarily is never an ok or safe thing to do. They're essentially balls of jelly (that exoskeleton doesn't do anything when you drop it 5+ft). If you want a pet to cuddle get a dog, not a t


----------



## Mila (Aug 27, 2017)

JDS123 said:


> Like I said, snakes, rats, hamsters, mice, lizards especially like monitors and dragons


All those animals you listed have endoskeletons aka can survive a 5ft fall. Also mammals and reptiles to a degree get enjoyment out of being handled. Spiders don't have that ability. The enjoyment is all on your side.


----------



## JDS123 (Aug 27, 2017)

boina said:


> For someone claiming to advocate polite internet exchange you are throwing insults around quite freely.
> 
> If you need to invoke God than I will conclude that your argument doesn't hold up to a more scientific evaluation.
> 
> Edit: You do have _some_ valid points somewhere in your long texts but your patronizing style does nothing to make me want to take you seriously.


All I did was defend myself when I was told my bringing up my belief in God will offend ppl. 

I'm not here to discuss God being real or not. However nobody can tell me to not use his name in a message I am leaving. 

I'm just being real.


----------



## JDS123 (Aug 27, 2017)

sasker said:


> This tread moved from a serious question from a concerned tarantula owner who dropped his tarantula to you defending your right to turn every threat into a religious debate. Hmm...
> 
> @Cristian22 Next time, don't be too worried if your tarantula leeks some fluid from one of its legs. I had a _Brachypelma emilia_ bleeding from a leg wound once. Apparently it injured itself while climbing in its enclosure (not enough substrate, I did not know the proper height of the enclosure for a spider this size yet). The wound dried up and there were no problems the next molt either.


I'm not sure what you read. A couple ppl didn't like me using God in a couple of my descriptions. This is a free country. I Defended myself.

I am not here to make anyone believe in God.

I am a 42 year old man who has been through enough to know and respect everyone's beliefs.

Not at one moment did I start a religious debate and you know that.

I just simply stated that if I'm describing something as "Gods" creature, you can't possibly take that out of my free speech. 

I am here respecting all of your beliefs and I want the same respect.

If you can't take me seriously then simply skip over my posts. 

I mean no harm seriously, please just skip my posts or block me if you wish.

Also, I'm a very bold outgoing individual who will joke but grab your shoulders and make sure you know I love ya.  If you are taking any of my content as hurtful insults then you are translating my content wrong. I'm not that great at expressing things in writing with the correct emotion coming through sometimes.

For one thing though I ask you guys to do, please just skip over me if you do not like me.

I'm not here to make enemies. Plenty of others enjoy my content, I can't please everyone. I'm just a human.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JDS123 (Aug 27, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> I have nothing more of value to add, save to say that I wish there was a 'bizarre' rating we could give out. For the posts you read 4 times and still don't understand where the poster was coming from or what point they were trying to get across.


Are you speaking of me? If so can you please just skip over me rather than bashing me please.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JDS123 (Aug 27, 2017)

Mila said:


> handeling a tarantula voluntarily is never an ok or safe thing to do. They're essentially balls of jelly (that exoskeleton doesn't do anything when you drop it 5+ft). If you want a pet to cuddle get a dog, not a t


Many many ppl disagree on your first statement. However I think everyone agrees on your last.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 27, 2017)

JDS123 said:


> I'm not here to make enemies.


It's a dangerous, tricky world, the one we are living.
Protection is mandatory, so you should join the Cult of the *Goddess**, our benign hissing benevolent Mother 

Our Mother need always 'new blood' 

* 0.1 _Pelinobius muticus_ PBUH (Peace Be Upon Her)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## JDS123 (Aug 27, 2017)

Mila said:


> All those animals you listed have endoskeletons aka can survive a 5ft fall. Also mammals and reptiles to a degree get enjoyment out of being handled. Spiders don't have that ability. The enjoyment is all on your side.


You can't possibly know if my tarantula is finding some sense of "satisfaction" being free on my arm. I'm speaking of my avics that come out of the enclosure on their own to go up my hand, and in the end they when I put my hand back to the enclosure for them to go back in, sometimes they insist on staying on my hand. Other times they go right in. 

Anyways, you keep talking about 5 foot drops. Yes we agree with you on that. However keep in mind the durability of other arboreal species that jump in trees. I had a avic that would jump approx two feet from terrarium top to a fake plant. Kinda nuts.

My point with the other animals is all kinds of bad things can happen and everyone still regularly holds them. i know many stories of reptiles fleeing from being held and ending up dead or badly hurt in the process. Same with birds and some other animals. 

I absolutely agree with you on the dropping them from high up stuf, most tarantulas are indeed quite delicate, especially the terrestrial species.

It's ok for us to disagree on some of this. 

My respect for your opinions.


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 27, 2017)

JDS123 said:


> Are you speaking of me? If so can you please just skip over me rather than bashing me please.



Didn't I already pass over you rather than "bash" you, just by not replying to any of your posts? Why draw attention to yourself if you're that worried? I named no names, and you heard about what curiosity did to the cat.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JDS123 (Aug 27, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> It's a dangerous, tricky world, the one we are living.
> Protection is mandatory, so you should join the Cult of the *Goddess**, our benign hissing benevolent Mother
> 
> Our Mother need always 'new blood'
> ...



Finally somebody else to cut through the getting offended junk and show some humor. Dare I say thank god lmao.

Anyways, very clever thanks for the laugh. Take care bud.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## JDS123 (Aug 27, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> Didn't I already pass over you rather than "bash" you, just by not replying to any of your posts? Why draw attention to yourself if you're that worried? I named no names, and you heard about what curiosity did to the cat.


Good grief. Did you just take a philosophy class or something? Drawing attention to myself......it's just that naming no names or not, your only reason for posting what you did was to make fun of whoever you were speaking of. In other words, being a bully.

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 27, 2017)

JDS123 said:


> Finally somebody else to cut through the getting offended junk and show some humor. Dare I say thank god lmao.
> 
> Anyways, very clever thanks for the laugh. Take care bud.


Thank you very much, but we devoted people of the *Goddess** wish to ask you this important question: are you one of us, my friend? 

Will you praise the *Goddess** just like the _liturgy _pretend? 

Will you fight heresy side by side with the *Goddess** and us, the humble devotees?

* 0.1 _Pelinobius muticus_ PBUH (Peace Be Upon Her)

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 27, 2017)

JDS123 said:


> Good grief. Did you just take a philosophy class or something? Drawing attention to myself......it's just that naming no names or not, your only reason for posting what you did was to make fun of whoever you were speaking of. In other words, being a bully.


I believe you're mistaking psychology for philosophy. You can point out that someone isn't coming across clearly without making fun of them. You can express that someone's thought process or logic is bizarre without bullying them. Bullying someone involves setting out to make them feel bad about themselves. Usually in order to make themselves feel better, if we're bringing psychology into this.

I was merely saying that the discussion had gone in a direction that left me confused. It was discordant, not the most easy to follow.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## JDS123 (Aug 27, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> I believe you're mistaking psychology for philosophy. You can point out that someone isn't coming across clearly without making fun of them. You can express that someone's thought process or logic is bizarre without bullying them. Bullying someone involves setting out to make them feel bad about themselves. Usually in order to make themselves feel better, if we're bringing psychology into this.
> 
> I was merely saying that the discussion had gone in a direction that left me confused. It was discordant, not the most easy to follow.


No I just meant you were speaking like a philosopher.  Anyways whatever. Lots off ppl get off on belittling others to make themselves look smart online. I felt that's what you were doing. That's one of the bad things about not being able to be in person. Forgive me for thinking that was your intention, unless it was your intention. 

I've just notice a lot of ppl so far on this forum that come across as extremely high on their pedestal and quite self righteous. I have my opinions and I know that many will not agree, that's ok, I care about them just the same, I'm not here to look down on anyone. Far to many ppl spend life knocking ppl down rather than building them up. It's very sad.

I've just noticed a large amount of prideful smug attitudes here so far, forgive me if I felt you were being a bully. 
Just seemed a little unnecessary and a bit belittling to the other posters.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JDS123 (Aug 27, 2017)

I feel like we all owe the OP dinner now if he's actually read all this lmao. I think we are all nuts a bit lol.


----------



## Ellenantula (Aug 27, 2017)

I just came back to check thread for any T leg updates.  

And um, wow.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## JDS123 (Aug 27, 2017)

Ellenantula said:


> I just came back to check thread for any T leg updates.
> 
> And um, wow.


easy, now your buying the OP dinner too lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TRection (Aug 27, 2017)

Guys im in a bit of a pickle, after reading this thread i decided to handle my T. I took great care to put the tank on the floor, closed the door, set a blanket down and got a catch cup ready just in case. But something went wrong, I was nudging her onto my hand from inside the enclosure but the moment she crawled onto my hand she exploded like something out of a Tarantino movie, catching my hand on fire in the process. Im typing this from the hospital right now while i recover from my third degree burns...What am i to do now? R.I.P Carnage you will be missed


----------



## JDS123 (Aug 27, 2017)

TRection said:


> Guys im in a bit of a pickle, after reading this thread i decided to handle my T. I took great care to put the tank on the floor, closed the door, set a blanket down and got a catch cup ready just in case. But something went wrong, I was nudging her onto my hand from inside the enclosure but the moment she crawled onto my hand she exploded like something out of a Tarantino movie, catching my hand on fire in the process. Im typing this from the hospital right now while i recover from my third degree burns...What am i to do now? R.I.P Carnage you will be missed



Fully believing in my heart that this is a joke.........my advice is for you  especially, to never handle any animals ever lmaol. Please dont ask anyone to hold their baby either lmao.

If this is not a joke, then you have found a very rare species and I want to know if you have any slings!!!!

Take care bud lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sasker (Aug 27, 2017)

TRection said:


> the moment she crawled onto my hand she exploded like something out of a Tarantino movie, catching my hand on fire in the process.


What you described makes me assume that you were trying to handle an OBT. Lesson learnt: don't try to handle OBTs

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cristian22 (Aug 31, 2017)

Wow all this chitter chatter over the Post I put can't we all just get along and give each other constructive criticism Not that I'm trying to preach to anyone, but please we are all human and make mistakes nobody is better than another we should just learn from mistakes and get along and be with our spiders


----------

